# SCOTT AV 3000 RESPIRATOR



## viacin (Oct 9, 2008)

I found this on e-bay for $10.50. SCOTT AV 3000 RESPIRATOR:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220291664694

Here it is at approvedgasmasks.com for $279.50

http://www.approvedgasmasks.com/scott-av3000.htm

I bid on it, then changed my mind, so I'm hoping someone else wants it too  It's a great deal, but it's SCBA. It can be converted to canister with the Scott 40mm Filter Canister Adapter though.


----------

